# Vallentines day is canceled



## pork dork (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm getting up real early to go hunting tomorrow. The trick to cherub hunting is similar to duck hunting with much less of a lead.













Pork butt 2-8-14 010.jpg



__ pork dork
__ Feb 13, 2014


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 14, 2014)

Which call did you use?


----------



## pork dork (Feb 25, 2015)

No call. I just walked around with my meat out. 













IiPhone 6 pix 2-23-15 369.jpg



__ pork dork
__ Feb 25, 2015


----------

